# Metriaclima OB Blueberry Zebra Slim



## BNoel21 (May 15, 2011)

These are one of my favorite mbuna and thought I would share a few pictures of mine with you. The pictures of the adults were taken with my older cheap camera and the juvies are taken with my new camera but through a bowfront tank. I can never get really good pics through a bowfront. My adults dies shortly after this spawn i'm growing out now. One of the females got impacted and couldn't lay her eggs. Then my male and two other females died from my stupidity. I did some fish moving around to different tanks one day and I put my remaining Blueberries in a 75g with a breeding group of Lab Hongis. Needles to say I woke the next morning and all my Blueberries were destroyed. Good thing I had this group of 13 fry i could grow out and to this day, knock on wood, I haven't lost any. Right now they are around 1.25-1.75". Hope you enjoy the pics.

Adult Dom Male

















Adult Female

















Juvies









































The blotches on these juvies just started coming in about a week and a half ago. Its amazing to watch them morph. The egg spots they are getting also are bright orange and bright yellow. Some of them have both yellow and orange egg spots right now. Really cool looking.


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice! :thumb: Thanks for sharing! I've always loved these too, have only ever had one which was in my very first tank.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

LOVE those fish. saw some at my local petco yesterday (labeled as assorted peacocks no less)


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

I am really not a fan of OB fish, but those egg spots are awesome on that male! :drooling:


----------



## BNoel21 (May 15, 2011)

I was also not a fan of OBs before, but tried a group out an fell in love with them


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely one of my favorites!! Thanks for posting!

I didnt know they were all that different in colors? Adult male looks blue/white, adult female looks yellow/black? juvies look pinkish/blue.

Beautiful fish, nonetheless!


----------



## BNoel21 (May 15, 2011)

Yes the males are almost a purplish blue, like a blueberry. The females are peachy. And right now the juvies are a light blue color but you can tell the peachy color is coming in. Really cool to watch the change.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

I just got one the other day! I'm not sure if "he" is a male or female, tho according to pix he should be a male. his skin is pinkish but his spots are blue and if he is out of the water the skin is more blue than pink, but in the water he looks more pink except for the blue spots... anyway, my question is he is moving gravel like an expert excavator, do all cichlids do this? Also he has NO egg spots on his tail fin. Why do they move gravel? I just love this fish and would love to get more too.  HE is in a tank right now that is a 47 bowfront with a shovel nose cat and an S. Fryeri/Electric Blue Ahli.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Unless the behavior is for different reasons, my dominant male Albino Socolofi moves rocks like a champ to make dens. He then tries to seduce his lady friends to follow him there.


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

oh, Ok!  Mine doesn't have any lady friends, but maybe he is optimistic.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

As far as he's concerned, a lady could swim by at any moment...


----------

